# Rich Parsons



## progressivetactics (Jul 18, 2003)

Rich Parsons.......Please contact me via P/m or cell #, or email ASAP.

Thanks,


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *Rich Parsons.......Please contact me via P/m or cell #, or email ASAP.
> 
> Thanks, *



Message received:

I Called and e-mailed both. Let me know of you have any furher need for discussion 

It was my pleasure.

:asian:


----------

